# Weaning From Formula to Seeds



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hello, Pigeonfolk,


My baby pigeons are now 22 days old and appear to be doing well. I have been giving them access to seeds in addition to their regular formula feedings. Picture of the youngin's can be see at the following link: http://picasaweb.google.com/goulian01/MyPigeonExperiment

Now, I have a question. Should I lessen the amount of formula to give the birds a chance to learn to eat seeds faster? I don't mean to stop formula, just lessen the amount. What is the usual practice?

Thanks, guys and gals. Take care and happy pigeoning.


Mike


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are beautiful, Mike! It's just about time for them to start self feeding. It's good to keep some smallish seeds in a deep container for them as well as sprinkling a few on the floor of the cage/enclosure. If you will "peck" at the seeds with your index finger, they will often start to "mimic" that and will start picking up and eating seeds on their own. Some learn to self feed very quickly, and others need a bit more time. You can try decreasing the amount of formula a bit and see if that does the trick, but do watch very closely that they don't start to lose weight or become dehydrated.

The little racing pigeon I am raising is completely able to self feed and drink, but it is a spoiled little one and every couple of days will just refuse to eat on its own until I hand feed it some formula  

Some members have good luck doing the "seed pop" routine where you place seeds in their beaks and let them swallow. I've never had much luck with this approach but others have.

Continued good luck with them, and please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are a bit young yet, but can get a headstart here.

In addition to what Terry has said, watching other pigeons eating seeds also generates the interest and that is how my "kids" pick up on eating seeds early on. They watch mom and dad eating or another adult (once they are at the feeder) and respond out of curiosity at first, and then once they get used to the feel of the seed on their tongue and the muscles of the tongue learn to coordinate accordingly-they learn quickly. Once they get good and are able to pull the seed from the front of their tongue to the back for swallowing they will eat FAST and FURIOUSLY.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just looked through your picture album. Pretty little youngsters. I believe that you have two little girls there.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mike, they are beautiful. Our rescue babies are usually fed 4 x day and when we start the weaning process, we cut it back to 3 x day for about 3 days, then 2 x day for another 3 days (morning and night) and then cut out the morning feed. I do think it is important that they get the evening feed to keep them happy overnight. During this time, small seed are kept available at all times and I faithfully peck with them. It really doesn't take long to wean them and with two, it is even easier because they mimic each other.

Do invest in a gram scale. You can weigh them every morning to make sure they are not losing weight while being weaned. A few grams of weight loss is to be expected but if they lose, say 10 grams, feed them one meal in the evening. The scale will help you throughout their life as a means to monitor their health.

We have had to do as Terry said and start back feeding but that is usually when we have only one.


----------

